# Ski Sundown Bump or Bust - 1/21/12



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2012)

who won?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 21, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> who won?



Weren't you there? Didn't you enter?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2012)

yes / no


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 21, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> yes / no



That eliminates you and me as the winner then.


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2012)

Too bad. You missed the special whoopie pies I made. 

I believe a guy named Dana won for the men, with Bart in 2nd place, & madriverjack/Joe F tied for 3rd. Amanda won for women, Jeannine in 2nd, and Julie (Julia?) was 3rd. I don't remember the kids' stats.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2012)

severine said:


> Too bad. You missed the special whoopie pies I made.
> 
> I believe a guy named Dana won for the men, with Bart in 2nd place, & madriverjack/Joe F tied for 3rd. Amanda won for women, Jeannine in 2nd, and Julie (Julia?) was 3rd. I don't remember the kids' stats.



if i'd known you were packing whoopie pies i would have stopped by. we had the whoopie pies from the cafe, they were good but i've had yours before and know they are WAY better.

i watched a few runs of the race from the chair or the sidelines.  looks like everyone was having a great time.


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> if i'd known you were packing whoopie pies i would have stopped by. we had the whoopie pies from the cafe, they were good but i've had yours before and know they are WAY better.
> 
> i watched a few runs of the race from the chair or the sidelines.  looks like everyone was having a great time.



You should know better!  Thanks, though! 

I didn't get to pay attention like I usually do since the kids were in tow. Also meant no pictures between them and the snow. But there was a pretty good turnout.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 21, 2012)

I know I had a blast, repping the snowboarding crowd all alone


----------



## 2knees (Jan 22, 2012)

Any more details?  What did you guys think of the course?


----------



## planb420 (Jan 22, 2012)

If I had more than a newbs opinion I'd love to share it 

I did favor the red course over the blue however, on the red side there was a nice line following the kicker if you lined up the jump correct. Thanks for tolerating my snowboarding antics, I always have a blast with you guys ( just don't tell my boarded friends, I may lose some street cred)


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 22, 2012)

*Another fun day at Ski Sundown Bump or Bust*



















We have lots of great photos at 
https://www.facebook.com/peteenglert#!/media/set/?set=a.10150542748649111.397204.84879494110&type=1


----------



## powhunter (Jan 22, 2012)

2knees said:


> Any more details?  What did you guys think of the course?



Johnnypoach VS PlanB420  was pretty rad!


Steveo


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 23, 2012)

*A few more Pictures*

In focus and on target!




OOps!! Extra points for Ski Ballet??




Look out for that sign....




Returning sign for Deposit


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2012)

Good times!  Sundown put on a great event, with plenty of support from Suburban Sports. :beer:

The course was pretty good, a few slick spots between bumps, but still fun.  Very mellow too, anyone who is even a moderately competent skier had no excuse not to enter.

The final round for 18+ was Bart vs. Dana, which was a very close match.  They threw synchronized Helis on the jump, but Bart bobbled a bit on the landing, which I think was the deciding factor to give the win to Dana.

Even though the jump was small I still only managed two weak ass dumper airs, Suburban was kind enough capture part of one...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2012)

I was happy that Jack didn't completely annihilate me in our dual...






Next time you're going down!


----------



## powhunter (Jan 23, 2012)

LOL  Johnnypoach somehow got that sign and stuck it in my backyard!  Anyways the course was ok...Got a little icy in the troughs..Great to see bumpers from all over new england show up for this as it really adds credibility to the mogul cause.  






Steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> anyone who is even a moderately competent skier had no excuse not to enter.



ouch


----------



## powbmps (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice job guys!  Funny how quickly things can just go to s**t in the bumps :lol:.



skidmarks said:


> In focus and on target!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2012)

powbmps said:


> Nice job guys!  Funny how quickly things can just go to s**t in the bumps :lol:.



Yup, it doesn't take much.  Steve looked real solid right up until that point!


----------



## Nick (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks awesome, I was really hoping to get out there but had to paint a baby room. which incidentally did come out awesome. 

Will there be a Round 2???


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2012)

Nick said:


> Will there be a Round 2???



The spring comp will be bigger and bad ass.  I think it's on March 24th.


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 23, 2012)

It was great to see everyone again and thanks Sundown and Suburban for putting events like this together. I usually fall on all the jumps so I know you will beat me in the spring Brian. Oh and thanks for the whoopie pies.


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> The spring comp will be bigger and bad ass.  I think it's on March 24th.



March 17th--and there will be Hooker beer on site to quench your St. Patty's Day thirst while watching the comp (or soothing your ego after you're eliminated).


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 23, 2012)

severine said:


> March 17th--and there will be Hooker beer on site to quench your St. Patty's Day thirst while watching the comp (or soothing your ego after you're eliminated).



March 17th?

I'm OUT. will be at Brodie skiing on green snow and drinking green beer.


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> March 17th?
> 
> I'm OUT. will be at Brodie skiing on green snow and drinking green beer.



http://skisundown.com/Events/tabid/179/ModuleID/527/ItemID/37/mctl/EventDetails/Default.aspx

Events
MogulproShop.com Bump Comp
Start Date/Time:	Saturday, March 17, 2012
End Date/Time:	Saturday, March 17, 2012
Recurring Event:	One time event
Importance:	Normal Priority
Description:	
MogulproShop.com Bump Competition


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 23, 2012)

why so early this year (for the March comp)


----------



## 180 (Jan 23, 2012)

Does seem early.


----------



## severine (Jan 23, 2012)

SkiDork said:


> why so early this year (for the March comp)



Beats me. Maybe they saw that St. Patty's Day is on a Saturday & decided this would make one BIG party? Those who travel for it, though, can have the special treat of seeing Greg's band play at The Red Door in Watertown, CT that night.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 26, 2012)

SkiDork said:


> why so early this year (for the March comp)


They want ice bumps to match the BMMC's March competions.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2012)

With this winter, they may struggle to make it any further into the spring


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2012)

2knees said:


> With this winter, they may struggle to make it any further into the spring



shhh, don't talk about bad things like that.


----------

